# ROHM Tri-Test 400 breakdown?



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a quick and simple question, can someone give me the breakdown for ROHM's Tri-Test 400 please?

I've read a few contradicting things on this board with a few people saying it has Test-E in it and others

saying it doesn't. Also, does it have any fast acting esters comparable to what Sustanon contains?

Any feedback on this product would also greatly be appreciated 

I'm currently on Sustanon 250 but my source has ran out of it and I've managed to get my hands on

some Tri-Test. I know everyone says "Test is test" but will the esters in these two products cause any

issues when I make the transition from the one, to the other as I've got a feeling Tri-Test has no fast

acting esters.

Cheers


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

Tri Test (Heptylate,Cyp,Prop) 400mg/ml hope this helps im not sure how much is in each but thats it!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jamiedilk said:


> Tri Test (Heptylate,Cyp,Prop) 400mg/ml hope this helps im not sure how much is in each but thats it!!


Incorrect bro.....

its - 120mg hep, 120mg cyp, 160mg decanoate IIRC but i will check the vials later

there is diffo no prop in it - all long oils

OP - you will never have any issue going from any test ester to any other


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if you feel you need a fast test - just buy a spare vial of prop and add it to the barrel when you pin


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

jamiedilk said:


> Tri Test (Heptylate,Cyp,Prop) 400mg/ml hope this helps im not sure how much is in each but thats it!!


thats not correct mate ..

its test hep (which is test e) test c and test dec ....all long esters ..


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol this is what I meant with all the contradicting information but thanks for the info guys.

Is it true that Test Heptylate is actually just Test Enanthate but with a fancy name?

Lastly, anyone have any feedback for ROHM's Tri-Test? From what I've read it's supposed to

be great but it doesn't appear to be overly popular. I can get my hands on Pro-Chem Tri-Test

if need be but no one has any complaints about ROHM's Tri-Test besides for the fact that the

oil is quite thick.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have started this and its spot on stuff, really happy with it and does what its meant to. Been using 2 weeks now (switched from another test) and libido is through the roof and growth seems good so far.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback lads. I feel much more at ease knowing that I'll be investing my money into a quality product


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been using sust and so far things have been great, heard alot of good things about ROHM that I'm going to be getting a couple of bottles to use later for a future cycle


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I've been using sust and so far things have been great, heard alot of good things about ROHM that I'm going to be getting a couple of bottles to use later for a future cycle


Are you using pharma grade Sust or UGL mate?

I'm currently on Endosyn's Sustabolic 250 but it's so difficult to source in the UK hence me opting for Tri-Test now. Gains have been awesome though


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was using pharma, Organon branded, sust but have changed since yesterday to BD Andropen 275 that i had left over....this cycle of mine is the 'left over cycle' :lol: -

So far put 1 stone on, will noticeable fatloss/leaness


----------



## dorianweights (Sep 14, 2011)

you already have it, but you're not sure what's in it?! i wouldnt even consider using anything from a lab unprofessional enough to not specify whats IN the bottle ON the bottle!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dorianweights said:


> you already have it, but you're not sure what's in it?! i wouldnt even consider using anything from a lab unprofessional enough to not specify whats IN the bottle ON the bottle!


Well I haven't picked it up yet, will be collecting it tomorrow. I initially thought it was quite unprofessional to not write the breakdown of the compounds as well on the label

but I like to think I can trust this board (lol) and 99% of people here only have good things to say about ROHM.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

PC T400 has a break down, check ASS pic section there are rohm t400 and afaik it has a breakdown on the label


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ROHM TT400 is the best gear I have used in the last 4 years

its as good a pharma proviron, the strongest i have felt


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Contest said:


> Lol this is what I meant with all the contradicting information


well 2 of us agree by that post lol

the other guy made an error - we aint all perfet mate and actually - it doesnt really matter a massive amount does it?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Uriel said:


> well 2 of us agree by that post lol
> 
> the other guy made an error - we aint all perfet mate and actually - it doesnt really matter a massive amount does it?


Completely agree with you mate. I was just curious to see whether TT400 is similar to Sust with any short acting esters.

Thanks for the info and feedback by the way guys.

From the pic's I've seen of the amp, there appears to be no break down. Here's what I've seen online:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Test cypionate and enanthate are almost identical. Heptylate is a much longer, slower ester.

Heptylate is more like the test the doctor injects you with once a month if you're on TRT.

An ester is what you get if you react a carboxylic acid (like acetic acid -vinegar - acetate ester) with an alcohol or ketONE (like testosterONE). It makes the test more or less lypophilic (fat-loving). Enanthate ends up in your bodyfat, then is gradually released into your blood. Its half-gone in about a fortnight.

I used to be a radiochemist in the nuclear industry, so I'm used to half-lives. Things like sustanon seem unnecessary, except maybe for the for couple of weeks because of the propylate ester.

If your'e doing a long winter bulker, that ROHM one seems like a decent blend. I rate ROHM stuff.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

TT400 is a big plus from me too  easy jab,.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Contest said:


> Completely agree with you mate. I was just curious to see whether TT400 is similar to Sust with any short acting esters.
> 
> Thanks for the info and feedback by the way guys.
> 
> From the pic's I've seen of the amp, there appears to be no break down. Here's what I've seen online:


yes mate that is the vials - no break down on them - i looked at mine a few hours ago


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dorianweights said:


> you already have it, but you're not sure what's in it?! i wouldnt even consider using anything from a lab unprofessional enough to not specify whats IN the bottle ON the bottle!


 :lol: , so you wouldn't trust ROHM, good, more for us, BTW, ever thought that it actually keeps costs down, what a plonker  .


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Zorrin said:


> *Test cypionate and enanthate are almost identical. Heptylate is a much longer, slower ester.*
> 
> Heptylate is more like the test the doctor injects you with once a month if you're on TRT.
> 
> ...


And you say you are a chemist, bullsh1t. Hept IS Enan, *that is a fact.*


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mars is on one tonight!!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> Test cypionate and enanthate are almost identical. Heptylate is a much longer, slower ester.
> 
> Heptylate is more like the test the doctor injects you with once a month if you're on TRT.
> 
> ...


Hold on a second here, explain the chemical differences between hept and enathate and then explain why because of this that hep is a lot longer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Mars is on one tonight!!


lol - i dont think ive ever seen this man make a single mistake on ukm - he's not about to start now lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> Hold on a second here, explain the chemical differences between hept and enathate and then explain why because of this that hep is a lot longer


He can't mate.

Check this out.

http://environmentalchemistry.com/yo...Enanthate.html

and from there highlighted in RED.

Chemical Database

Testosterone Enanthate

Identifications

•CAS Number: 315-37-7

•Synonyms/Related:

•17-((1-Oxoheptyl) oxy) androst-4-en-3-one

•17-Hydroxyandrost-4-en-3-one, 17-heptanoate

•17beta-Enanthoxyandrost-4-en-3-one

•17beta-Hydroxyandrost-4-en-3-one enanthate

•4-Androsten-3-one 17beta-enanthate

•Andro L.A. 200

•Androgyn L.A.

•Andropository

•Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-((1-oxoheptyl) oxy)-, (17beta)-

•Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-[ (1-oxoheptyl) oxy]-, (17.beta.)-

•Androst-4-en-3-one, 17-[(1-oxoheptyl) oxy]-,(17.beta.)-

•Androst-4-en-3-one, 17.beta.-hydroxy-, heptanoate

•Androst-4-en-3-one, 17beta-hydroxy-, heptanoate

•Androtardyl

•Atlatest

•C08157

•D00958

•Delatest

•Delatestryl (TN)

•DePatestrye

•Depo-Testro Med

•Ditate

•DRG-0260

•Durathate

•Everone

•Exten test

•Heptanoic acid, ester with testosterone

•Malogen L.A.

•Malogen L.A.200

•NSC-17591

•Orquisteron-E

•Reposo TMD

•Reposo-TMD

•Testanthate

•Testate

•Testenate

•Testinon

•Testoenant

•Testonenant

•Testosterone 17-enanthate

•Testosterone enantate

•Testosterone Enanthate

•Testosterone enanthate (JP14/USP)

•Testosterone enanthate [uSAN:JAN]

•Testosterone heptanoate

•Testosterone heptoate

•Testosterone heptylate

•Testosterone, heptanoate

•Testostroval


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Learn something new every day, I thought it was a bottle of Triangular Testosterone and I am only using it because I like triangles.........


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yummy


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mars said:


> He can't mate.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, I just knew asking for the science behind that would mean he wouldn't be able to provide it


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Incorrect bro.....
> 
> its - 120mg hep, 120mg cyp, 160mg decanoate IIRC but i will check the vials later
> 
> ...


 :stupid:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> :stupid:


I don't get it, what's stupid about what he has said?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> I don't get it, what's stupid about what he has said?


Er.. Nothing? :blink:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I don't get it, what's stupid about what he has said?


the irony of your username is classic at times bro pmsl


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Uriel said:


> the irony of your username is classic at times bro pmsl


I honestly dont get what's stupid!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> I honestly dont get what's stupid!


lol stop - you're killing me lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nothing is stupid, you are going to have to trust me on this lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Er.. Nothing? :blink:


Oh I have just realised its a face you put, on tapatalk it doesn't show the face, it just says "stupid"


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Incorrect bro.....
> 
> its - 120mg hep, 120mg cyp, 160mg decanoate IIRC but i will check the vials later
> 
> ...


I am thinking of trying ROHMs Tri-Test 400. Is this breakdown you've listed above what's in it, also how long will it take to kick in and start working, I'll notice it. I was thinking to take ROHMs Cypionate as 1st cycle, which would be better for me, Tri-Test 400 or Cypionate, and why?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Jas said:


> I am thinking of trying ROHMs Tri-Test 400. Is this breakdown you've listed above what's in it, also how long will it take to kick in and start working, I'll notice it. I was thinking to take ROHMs Cypionate as 1st cycle, which would be better for me, Tri-Test 400 or Cypionate, and why?


Both the same. Test is test


----------

